

7 reasons why working at SAC Capital was always a little weird - hedonist
http://news.efinancialcareers.com/147167/seven-reasons-why-working-at-sac-capital-was-always-a-little-weird/

======
3327
Its the same in any prop shop on the street. I worked my whole life in one -
nothing is different. These are all pretty much standard...

------
mathattack
I don't see why any of this is any different than a typical cut-throat hedge
fund.

